# Need help identifying wires to hunter controller



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a new x-core to replace a broken src that came with my house.

I matched the power and rain sensor wires.

But, here it comes: 

1. The old controller had the same number of zones (6 screws); but

2. My bundle coming into the garage 
Has 8 heavy read lines and two heavy white.

3. I'm guessing the whites are the master Valves "C" common and "P" terminal.

4. Some of the reds must have been doubled up--can't find the valves in the yard though.

5. There are also three small (like 16-18 ga) wires that are red, white, and blue coming in with the valve lines.

I don't have any extra nuts on the controller for the red white and blue lines.

QUESTION:

I don't care which order the zones are--I can't adjust that.

Could I get the system fried if lines are backwards? This is all DC, correct?

Any help would be great.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been able to get the #2 and #4 to work without the red white and blue which I suppose means I figured out the master C and P.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

We need to see the other side of the box.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have no idea what I am looking at. Now there are red wires and no yellow at all in the pictures. Where did they go? The wires held in hand do not match any hooked to the controller unless I need a lens change.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Yea I am confused. I think the yellow are his power wires. C is common, maybe white? and P? 

Do you have a master valve? If so find it and see what wires are going to it. If you dont ,find the other valves and look at what wires are going to each. There will be a common color that leads to each. Take some pics


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just do not see how we got from the first photo showing a bunch of yellow wire stuffed on the back seemingly connected to nothing? To a near identical photo with no yellow wire but shielded decent gauge red wire to the terminals that activate the irrigation valves? 

The thinner red white and blue wires don't seem to be wired to the controller and my guess they are for a thermostat or something.

Am I missing something?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

sdsester said:


> I just do not see how we got from the first photo showing a bunch of yellow wire stuffed on the back seemingly connected to nothing? To a near identical photo with no yellow wire but shielded decent gauge red wire to the terminals that activate the irrigation valves?
> 
> The thinner red white and blue wires don't seem to be wired to the controller and my guess they are for a thermostat or something.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Maybe a rain sensor?


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Rain sensor is identified. It's not shown and there are connectors for it.

The whites there (looks yellow). Are the master I believe.

I can't even find all the valves out there. Previous owner didnt map it.

All the reds look like the common and primary of each device.

Those red white blue fr the bundle just come into the garage.. I'm lost at the moment.

There is a P and C for the master.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

The yellows on the left are the transformers. Sensor for rain isn't connected. When I get home I need to Digging to find them all.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The yellow wires on the far left are the power supply coming through a transformer. Once you transformed to DC and not alternating AC current you needed two white wires for common electricity path. The thick red wires are specific to trigger your irrigation valves.

I still do not understand how we got from the picture of the controller with that bundle of yellow covered wires behind the box with nothing showing connected to the front until you posted the second photo and the yellow wires just seemed to go away?

I ask again, am I missing something?

Your controller images do not match?


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

I just looked back at that first picture. Those arent wires. That's an air compressor hose that happened to be in the background. I didn't have time to stage the photo set 

In agree about the red specific. The transformer is solved, as is the rain sensor.

It's the three small gauge that came in with the "red specific" wires that is the mystery.

I will take a few more images to better present it.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Does it not work as its sits hooked up right now? That skinny blue , red and white may be for a remote control option. See page 16 in the link 

I am thinking both those whites are commons and should both be hooked up to the C. The P is for a master valve. SO either 1 of those reds is a master valve and needs to be hooked up to the P OR 1 of those whites is a master OR you have no master valve and nothing will be in the P spot.

How many zones do you know you have?

Look near your water meter for a box in the ground, this is usually where they tag off the main and a master valve would be there. If not you probably dont have 1.

Here is a link to the manual http://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/OM_XCORE_Dom.pdf


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Still beyond confused. How did we get from photo one to photo two. Is photo one the new controller? That would make some sense I guess. I agree the white wires should be to something common on a DC irrigation system? Booster pump? Nicely placed anti-syphon and backflow prevention device or a master valve that opens no matter which irrigation valve is activated? 

The red wires are to you your irrigation circuit valves, I hope. They would suggest, unless I counted wrong, you have six irrigation valves? When the white wires open the common valves each one of the red ones should open a specific station valve.

No further discussion from me as to what the small gauge red, white and blue wires in your other picture are for but I doubt they have anything to do with your irrigation controller.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Everything shows the new controller.

I have no knowledge of the small ga wires except they come into the garage in the bundle with the valve controllers.

I think I need to call hunter and locate the valves.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

DID YOU LOOK AT THE LINK I POSTED???????????????? :nerd:

PAGE 16- it shows those 3 colored wires!!! 

It also shows your white wires need to both be on the C connection. 

I dont think Hunter will locate your valves :whistling2:

Hook the 2 whites to the C, dont worry about the 3 colored wires right now and turn that thing on and see what happens and let us know!!!!:bangin:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The remote valves should have been placed inside valve boxes of some kind. They could be concrete or clay but the newer ones have been known to have green plastic for awhile. They may be round or rectangular. 

I realize this makes them no easier to find if the designer of the system left you no clues. Nice of him to leave you stranded this way. 

If you have a master valve that turns water on to the irrigation system or a pump to boost pressure that should be close to the house. 

Does or did the system work?

I do agree that it ironic, but Hunter customer support cannot help you locate where the valves for the circuits got buried. Look for covers on thing, in your yard, like this. Hope the Easter Bunny was more kind in hiding things for your kids? If they did not find all the eggs you hid in the yard I promise six missing will be on top of your irrigation valves.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok. Ill start. I was able to get two zones to work by guessing but I imagine there is a booster with those little gauge wires in the bundle.

Time to poking around with a screwdriver and feel for boxes.

Dumb question but if their old controller had six zones marked in the cover I am looking for 6 boxes? Or, 6 "groups" of boxes?


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

6 boxes although some installers put 2 valves in 1 box depending on location. Im telling you those 3 small guage wires are not needed to get your system running.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate loose ends, no pun intended.


If that's the case then I should be able to mix and match those heavy gauges until they all come on. 

So far only 2 and 4 opened.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My guess is if you have six stations you should find six valves. They may be on their own or nested together. Once you figure this out, make sure you note or sketch what is going on for the next owner of the place. Good luck hunting. If they were turned off manually? It may take you awhile to find the valve covers. 

I am also saying that especially with more simple controllers designed to water for like 20-30 minutes max with a repeat per day? When we needed them to water in gallons per hour for drip? We had to double up when drip came along or the valve would not stay open long enough to do anything. We would splice the valve lead and screw it to two stations on the the controller so the same valve would open twice as often, etc. That sort of splice should be obvious near the controller though. 

But if you have drip, look for this. You may only have to hunt a fewer number of valves.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

YES those red wires are the zones so if only 2 of 4 or 6 work, the zones that dont work may have a bad valve and/or wire connection. You will have to find those valves . It wont be fun! Good Luck


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

pwgsx said:


> DID YOU LOOK AT THE LINK I POSTED???????????????? :nerd:
> 
> PAGE 16- it shows those 3 colored wires!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's them!

UPDATE. I finally got enough time away from work to sit down and tear it all apart to start over.

I found a missing page to the original manual, and it was for an SRR or ICR remote control. It shows the small red/white/blue going on the 1st and 2nd power inputs and the remote tab (respectfully).










And, I was able to show all the zones are not damaged and will water the lawn.


HOWEVER, I can only get 4 of the 6 to work at a time. Then, with the fat whites on the "C" and "MV" *REVERSED* the last two zones work and the first four do not.

I am attaching an image of the yard layout. 

The light blue behind the garage, and the green along the driveway are the ones that work together when the big whites are "one way". All other areas are working together when i flip the white wires "the other way".

The little red white and blue seem to have no impact on all of this--now that I at least know what they are for.


----------



## Dornier (Mar 16, 2011)

UPDATE:

All resolved. The two zones (5 and 6) that stuck together must have been an afterthought and weren't wired into the master and common lines with zones 1-4. I actually had two masters and two commons, so to speak, at the board instead of those being incorporated into the wiring outside.

It took some time, paper & pencil, and patience to try all the different combinations, but everyone is working fine now.

Thank you all for the suggestions and patience.

This place is the best.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: Good to hear :thumbsup:


----------

